# Question on FP demo at shows



## massman (Feb 11, 2008)

I need advice on a couple of things regarding fountain pens and putting out a demo for shows. First what type of paper would I use and secondly wouldn't the pen write differently for everyone? I have made and sold a handful of Baron and Emperor FP's with very nice nibs, but haven't really used one myself. I know I should start using one because it would help me sell and answer questions. I have also read somewhere that someone should work the pen with nib dry on brown paper first to set the foot print??!!  Any advice or articles is appreciated.  I can already see six year old twins grapping this FP at some show and making a great mess as their parents just look on with a blank expression.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 11, 2008)

Fountian pen users can be quite serious when it comes to ink, paper, pens... you get the drift.

You want to know the pens, and even some history of fountian pens themself.  I would recomend a nice notebook made by Clairefontaine or Rhodia.  Both these brands will be known by someone who is looking and this will not be lost on them.  Next, I would buy a bottle of Visconti ink, (the nice one in the V bottle) this can be used to dip the pen to test and while looking awesome, it is a fast drying ink as well.

You can buy ink & notebooks here: www.pendemonium.com

I do the brown paper, but the "set in" for your hand will take a long time. (IMHO that is)
You do run a chance of an idiot breaking a pen, but I would have a stock of Lou's nib's on hand to replace a damaged nib, better yet, use them in the pen to set you apart from the other IPG (I-Pig) nibs.  I find that the CSUSA "Danacom" nibs are far better than the IPG's so throw away the IPG's, keep the Danacom's for spares and replace them with Lou's.  I do think that the better nib will set apart your pens from others.  

Also, after playing in the "real" fountian pen world a little bit, I can say that to most users, the word IPG Germany, will make you set the pen down and not even give it a second look.  

A note requesting that children not handle the pens and parents will be held liable for damage, might help.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=52560&st=0

Just checking in over at FPN and saw this post in the "topic preview" Thought you might like to see it from the "Ink guys" themself.

LOL.. I just read the thread myself.. I guess my 2 choices were pretty dead on!


----------

